# Shower valve ID



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Might need a cartridge for this unknown valve. I attempted to disassemble but was unfamiliar with it and stopped. Not breaking something on Friday. 
Thanks!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW 604 POSTS IN 11 YEARS, WHAT A PLUMBER POSTER


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree with Jerry on this one, you clearly don't contribute much. Taking a couple pieces more of trim off would have been easy.

I swear I know what that is but it escapes me at the moment. I remember that font I know it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry I don't have time to play pattycake with yall but I have a life other than a plumbing forum.
I have never been a talker or a poster, but I do read posts when I can. Life's been a little hectic after a Tornado destroyed my home and tore up my plumbing van. Thanks for any help or not.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tell your customer they need a new valve and be done with it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Rohl


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> Sorry I don't have time to play pattycake with yall but I have a life other than a plumbing forum.
> I have never been a talker or a poster, but I do read posts when I can. Life's been a little hectic after a Tornado destroyed my home and tore up my plumbing van. Thanks for any help or not.


Look man, I will try to id it, but frankly you can't neglect to remove all the trim and expect us to id anything. Removing the trim without breaking it is your job, whether you clench your cheeks so tight you poop a diamond or not.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> Look man, I will try to id it, but frankly you can't neglect to remove all the trim and expect us to id anything. Removing the trim without breaking it is your job, whether you clench your cheeks so tight you poop a diamond or not.


I tried to get white plastic cover off & it wouldn't budge, I was unfamiliar with the faucet so I asked here knowing someone had dealt with it before. This was Friday afternoon with no supply houses within 30 miles so I made the correct decision for me & my customer. 
Chonkie has already told me what brand so all I need now is to find break down.
I didn't start plumbing yesterday😏


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> ...........This was Friday afternoon with no supply houses within 30 miles............


This was my last call friday clencher. I got lucky.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks fun! You were lucky to get threads out for sure! Around here its crappy cpvc that breaks if you look at it wrong. Definitely no drop 90's in the wall here.....When they say minimum code they mean it.😑


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Plumbergeek said:


> I tried to get white plastic cover off & it wouldn't budge, I was unfamiliar with the faucet so I asked here knowing someone had dealt with it before. This was Friday afternoon with no supply houses within 30 miles so I made the correct decision for me & my customer.
> Chonkie has already told me what brand so all I need now is to find break down.
> I didn't start plumbing yesterday😏


I can't imagine taking that white piece of plastic off is any harder than loosening two screws and removing One Clip. But that being said when I first started into the trade I was a little nervous too so I wouldn't take things apart on a Friday. Are you going to share with the class what brand and model it is?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, I'll admit I'm new to the trade......21 years owner & 25 years Master.
Removed c- clip, loosened screws, pulled & twisted to no avail. I had already completed the job I was there for & didn't want to get FUBAR'ed with this, plus I had jobs waiting.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

It's made by Rohl I haven't determined model yet but at least I have a starting point


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> It's made by Rohl I haven't determined model yet but at least I have a starting point


Cisal collection. Rough-in valve should be RMV-2


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Chonkie!! 😁


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

No problem, you're welcome.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Cisal collection. Rough-in valve should be RMV-2
> 
> View attachment 130014


I have never seen a piece of junk like this brand ever before...

It looks as crappy as those Mix-It faucets we stumble across once in a while.....

Personally, I would tell the customer its going to be a expensive hunt for parts and 
their is absolutely *no guarantee* that the patient wont die while on the table....

sell them a Delta 1700 or a Moen....


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

chonkie said:


> Cisal collection. Rough-in valve should be RMV-2
> 
> View attachment 130014


Awesome update. More like a Kohler. Have to take the plate off to reach the 4 screws. Never seen that make or model. Wonder what the cartridge looks like. Pressure balanced probably. 

Must be Canadian

This is the educational experience that customers or laymen cannot understand. 

I would recommend a moen valve.. but more importantly a whole house carbon filter to clean the water and stop the break down


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

DogGod said:


> Awesome update. More like a Kohler. Have to take the plate off to reach the 4 screws. Never seen that make or model. Wonder what the cartridge looks like. Pressure balanced probably.
> 
> Must be Canadian
> 
> ...


I’ve ran across a few of them, pretty easy rebuild. I’m not good at recognizing them by trim like Chonkie. I have to see the Tempress II stamped on the valve to recognize it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I have never seen a piece of junk like this brand ever before...
> 
> It looks as crappy as those Mix-It faucets we stumble across once in a while.....
> 
> ...


It's going to be an expensive hunt. The issue is who's going to pay for the hunt..... indeed, it is often cheaper to install a new valve as the customer doesn't understand the ' hunt ' costs.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> It's going to be an expensive hunt. The issue is who's going to pay for the hunt..... indeed, it is often cheaper to install a new valve as the customer doesn't understand the ' hunt ' costs.


If none of us can identify a trim set/cartridge we just email it to our supplyhouse rep and a couple other manufacturer reps. Then they spend the time hunting for the right cartridge and not us.

Do none of y'all ever email the manufacturers?????


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> If none of us can identify a trim set/cartridge we just email it to our supplyhouse rep and a couple other manufacturer reps. Then they spend the time hunting for the right cartridge and not us.
> 
> Do none of y'all ever email the manufacturers?????


Sure all the time.. because I built a relationship with them. Also stem Id books..

I come here to talk and share experiences.. not to ask other plumbers how to do my job. 

If I ever did ask for help I sure wouldn't get upset or snarky... I would be humble..and i would make sure to return the favor or to add more value to the forum. 

I sure do enjoy reading these post..lol.. I dont want them to stop


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> ...........I come here to talk and share experiences.. not to ask other plumbers how to do my job.
> 
> If I ever did ask for help *I sure wouldn't get upset or snarky*...............



I wasn't referring specifically to you. 

You're new here so you haven't been involved in the many Flat Rate vs T/M arguments we've had or Newcon/Reno vs Service discussions. It's not being snarky, it's being annoyed with the guys who refuse to try and wrap their heads around someone doing plumbing a different way and still making the same amount of money. They think because it doesn't work for them it must be the same in all 50 states with all 330+million people in this country.

The "y'all" I was reffering to are the guys who refuse to fix anything and will tell customers to hire a tile guy for a 10 year old shower valve that takes the most common cartridge.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Oh I didn't disagree with anything that you said and I don't think that you're being snarky. Opie was being a little snarky.


I enjoy your post immensely.

Btw flat rate is the only proper way to charge however oversite must be established to be sure that plumbers are performing a proper job. 

Why should I get paid less for a Plumbing install because I am more efficient. Not three hundred pounds so I move fairly quickly and I dont have leaks... or on the other hand of it why should a customer have to pay twice as much for something because I'm having a bad day and it takes me twice as long consistency is key.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> .................Btw flat rate is the only proper way to charge however oversite must be established to be sure that plumbers are performing a proper job.
> ...................customer have to pay twice as much for something because I'm having a bad day and it takes me twice as long consistency is key.


I just can't right now. Please refer back to the older T/M vs Flatrate arguments to see why you are wrong


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Did we derail a topic...cool..

We can have the flat rate vs t/m convo... maybe my next unbanned post


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> Did we derail a topic...cool..
> 
> We can have the flat rate vs t/m convo... maybe my next unbanned post


Unbanned?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> If none of us can identify a trim set/cartridge we just email it to our supplyhouse rep and a couple other manufacturer reps. Then they spend the time hunting for the right cartridge and not us.
> 
> Do none of y'all ever email the manufacturers?????


I have a supply house guy I text my pictures of unknown cartridges to, within a couple minutes he gets back to me with brand and availability. This guy knows his sh!t about pretty much every brand there is.

I always go for shower valve repair first. Most people aren’t looking to have their tile or drywall opened up for a new valve when it can be repaired.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The inwall is a Tempress, made by Grohe. Which cartridge (there are a couple) is needed depends on the age of the valve. 








Grohe - 47080000 (47.080.000) Genuine OEM Pressure Balance Valve Cartridge


Grohe - 47080000 - Genuine OEM Pressure Balance Valve Cartridge (47 080 000), Manufacturer Replacement Part for 35.200, Chrome. Free Shipping!



www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com












Grohe 47157000 Pressure Balance Valve Cartridge


Buy Grohe 47157000 Pressure Balance Valve Cartridge as well as many other Grohe products at NYRPCorp.com




www.nyrpcorp.com




Handle assembly:


https://www.decorplanet.com/products/rohl-2303-0347-intermediate-handle-assembly/2303-0347.html


----------

